# Foam Skull videos



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

After I started this project I decided to make a video so it begins a little late but you can imagine the first step. Wood, skull, silicone. Here are pics of the final project:

















And here is where I started to record. I will add more videos as I get them edited. It's fast but easy to understand. See you after the next edit!
YouTube - Making a skull mold
YouTube - Skull mold Jacket part 1


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quick question. What is the pink stuff over the skull in the first video? You never really said. But looks great so far.


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

I know this might sound unappreciative , but , I think it would have helped a LOT more , if you did a little talking/speaking/explaining what it was , that you were doing and to what ? 
I , myself , had absolutely no idea as to what it was you were doing at steps one and two ( video one and video two ) 
Like was just asked ... what was the pink stuff ? Was that your skull you were making a master mold from ? Mixing plastic ? What plastic ?



> After I started this project I decided to make a video so it begins a little late but you can imagine the first step. Wood, skull, silicone. Here are pics of the final project:


Wheres the "plastic" come in ? 



> It's fast but easy to understand


Sorry , not sure about others here ... but I am sooooo far lost in the woods here with this tutorial . 
Any chance we could get you to give a verbal video telling us what your doing/done ? and to what ? 

Thanks . Again , I am sorry , but I have no idea as to what you were doing , or why .
I like the l;ooks of the finshed product and would really like to know how its done .

Thanks and hope to see a little more detailed/descriptive video .


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

So that's how you stay in shape....moving at an unnatural pace lol

Man, my head is still spinning lol

I have to agree with the boogieman. If you don't know what you are doing or have never done it before (like me) it is a bit difficult to follow.

Meeps


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Hahahaha, all excellent questions! Sorry to be so vague. All the pink stuff is silicone. It comes pink. There is already a layer on the skull, that’s why I started the thread with “I started a little late”. The application of the silicone layer in the video is blue because I tinted it so you can see the coverage of each new layer. Pink, blue, pink...

After the silicone has cured, I trim the excess and mix the plastic for the jacket. The plastic is plasti-paste II from smoothon. Keep in mind I have only done three things, Silicone, dividing clay wall and plastic jacket. I understand about wanting to hear what’s going on but really nothing more than what is shown. I am happy to answer questions. Sorry about not starting the video from the beginning, my bad. I will try to correct this in the future.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

I knew there was a reason I have never made a tutorial yet, I suck at it. I took your advice and narrated over this one. Thank you for the feed back and advice on how to make this better, I am learning. Please keep the advice coming, I appreciate it all very much.
YouTube - Skull mold jacket part 2


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love the narration over the video. Very helpful videos, thanks.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow what a difference a deep calm rich voice makes along with some gentlier background music!

Much better, thanks  Still dont understand a thing though so maybe you need to come to holland and give me some private tutoring 

MsM


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

I have wanted to try to do something like this on my own for a while...not 100% sure how to get started...this has cleared some of those issues up for me, cant wait to see part 3 and how you clamp everything up for the final product. one question...is there going to be a bottom other than the board or is the skull just going to be flat on the bottom?

thanks from your neighbor on the west side of the sound.

-DK


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

WOW ... what a difference . 
THANK YOU !


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

scourge said:


> After I started this project I decided to make a video so it begins a little late but you can imagine the first step. Wood, skull, silicone. Here are pics of the final project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just wondering........is PBR required or can you substitute for something else?  Great job on the videos, as usual a great finished product!!


----------



## Nightmare_trance (Sep 10, 2008)

Smoothon.com has several tutorials as well as a list of products that are used for each step. You can get some of the sample sizes and try small projects to get started. Then slowly progress up to bigger things.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

DannyK said:


> I have wanted to try to do something like this on my own for a while...not 100% sure how to get started...this has cleared some of those issues up for me, cant wait to see part 3 and how you clamp everything up for the final product. one question...is there going to be a bottom other than the board or is the skull just going to be flat on the bottom?
> 
> thanks from your neighbor on the west side of the sound.
> 
> -DK


Thanks neighbor! The skull is just flat on the bottom. It's just a prop skull, good for shelfs, fireplaces, reapers, batting practice etc...


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks for the reply, and for the tut. cant wait to try this out.

-DK


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Cool thread. I can't wait to see the rest of the process.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

bfjou812, You could possibly substitute the PBR but I will not be responsible for mold failure!

Here is the next video: part 3

YouTube - Skull mold jacket part 3


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

im sure this either has already been covered and I missed it or will be covered in the near future, but if you screwed the assembly back onto the board and its all sealed up, how are you going to fill it with foam for the positive? by the way, the negative of the mold (the silicone part) looked friggin sick turned insideout like that...very cool.

-DK


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

How many skulls can you make with that mold before it wears out?


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

DannyK, there is a pour hole in the board. Watch the end of part 3 you will see it. In the next video I will be pouring foam so you will get a good look at it then too.

Dionica, I would guess several hundred skulls could be made with this type of mold.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is the final video. Thanks for watching!
YouTube - Skull mold Jacket part 4


----------



## UknowMyname (Sep 19, 2008)

pabst blue ribbon. a haunters best friend 

great video. thanks


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great tut, thanks man very clear and to the point. Love the PBR too.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

Great tutorial! You make it seem so easy... I think you've done this before.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Great stuff! *

Whats the breakdown on materials to create the mold and the number of skulls a mold will make?


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks guys and ghouls. 

TK421:
For this project I used Smooth-on products. This is my first time useing smooth-on.
The clay I use is Jolly King

Silicone-rebound 25
Jacket-Plasti-Paste II
Foam-Foam-It 15
Release-Sonite

Like I said, this is my first time useing smooth-on but I imagine this mold is good for several hundred skulls. I could be wrong, hahahahaha!


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

These videos helped me improve my plaster mold making for latex masks. I know it's not meant for that. Still they were great and helped


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

but for $330.06 I could just buy a butt load of foam skulls, I’m not understanding the advantage to making my own. I guess if you’re getting a discount on this stuff it might make since, or if you want a custom skull or whatever then yeah!
But MAN this stuff is expansive!!!!!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Kammo said:


> but for $330.06 I could just buy a butt load of foam skulls, I’m not understanding the advantage to making my own. I guess if you’re getting a discount on this stuff it might make since, or if you want a custom skull or whatever then yeah!
> But MAN this stuff is expansive!!!!!


Yeah but the mold is yours not to mention the potential for selling a few and making your cash back. Who cares how long it takes because again you have the mold.


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

what happened to the vids???


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey, that was a great video tutorial. I enjoyed it.


----------



## variant_cover (Mar 31, 2009)

Kammo said:


> but for $330.06 I could just buy a butt load of foam skulls, I’m not understanding the advantage to making my own. I guess if you’re getting a discount on this stuff it might make since, or if you want a custom skull or whatever then yeah!
> But MAN this stuff is expansive!!!!!


Well, you can make more than 1 mold from the materials so that helps justify the cost at least to me. Think of all the body parts you can mass produce!


----------



## River-Ghost (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome work!....Great vids too.....


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

You mixed the silicone, plastic, foam... 
So what kind of volumes (ounces, cups, etc) are we talking for making a skull with these products?

With my luck, I'd mix too much of this stuff and end up with a bunch of waste. Or, I'd fill the mold with foam and blow the whole thing into pieces when it expanded.

Can you give us newbies some estimates on the amounts used of each product?


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

Two more questions... 

I'm assuming that you also use a release agent on the silicone when making the foam?

How would someone go about making the cast item hollow? 
I'm thinking about using something like this do make multiple pumpkins as well as skulls.


----------



## variant_cover (Mar 31, 2009)

Not sure about the releasing agent, but as far as making a hollow cast I would suggest trying Alumilite liquid plastic. This is a 2 part mix similar to the foams. Once you have it mixed, you pour it into your mold and "slush" it around the inside coating as evenly as possible. The liquid sets fairly quickly (about a min.) and you can use more than 1 slush for a more durable coating. This will leave you with a hard plastic "shell" that can later be filled with foam or used as is and is easy to paint and finish.


----------

